
How to get a remote job as a C++ developer - Antarus
I&#x27;m looking to find a remote job for a C++ software developer and I&#x27;m in need of some advice. Currently I&#x27;m an university student, following my Computer Science degree, and I&#x27;ve been working as a research engineer for a few months now. My qualities consists in : 
-Worked with large teams in an Agile Environment;
-Worked with DevOps;
-Experienced with QT, VS2015 and OpenCV;
-Developed image processing algorithms, industrial planning and CAD software;
-Strong data structures knowledge;
-Experience with version control using GIT and CVS;
So knowing that, where would you recommend me to seek for a job and what would my chances of getting a remote job do you think would look like?
======
hackermailman
Try one of the placement agency/testing outfits
[https://triplebyte.com/](https://triplebyte.com/) failing that try Toptal or
Clevertech or transformify.org or other contractor type outfits to gain
experience.

A lot of blockchain companies hire for C++ devs

------
dyeje
Getting a remote job with no experience working in general or working remote
in a narrow niche without many remote opportunities like C++ is going to be
really hard. I would suggest getting some experience at an office based C++
gig (try to negotiate a work from home day) or go for remote with a different
stack.

------
ddorian43
Goto remote job sites. Search for c++. Find a role you like. Apply or get
better at requirements and then apply. Examle:
[http://www.scylladb.com/career-post/software-
developer/](http://www.scylladb.com/career-post/software-developer/)

------
SamReidHughes
You’re a noob, and your chances increase greatly if you get some experience.

------
starbuxman
Check out SkipTheDrive.com

~~~
wingerlang
Is this your website?

